# Where is the site for reselling HD8 back to Amazon



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I want to resell my HD8 6th gen. back to Amazon and possibly get the new HD10.  Where is the link for doing that?


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I found the site "Trade In" but my HD8 (6th generation) isn't on the list of possible trade-ins right now.  I wanted to buy the new Fire HD 10 and get a few dollars on this one.  Mayday said it might be available later.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If a device isn't listed, then they're not taking that particular model for trade in. Probably depends on how they view re-sale value. You could, of course, sell it yourself.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Is there anyway to do that with this forum?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There is a forum titled, “Buy, Sell, Trade, Swap” or words to that effect. I’d suggest knowing your buyer. My experience is that used Fires aren’t worth much of anything to professional resellers. Someone here may give you something for it.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the forum information Hooded Claw.  I liked your idea about knowing the buyer and that used Fires aren't worth much.  So I'm sending it off to my sister who currently has the HD6 and needs an upgrade.


----------

